# Golden In Ohio Shelter!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

One of my co workers called me yesterday about this boy, he did not make the website until today, she said he was a really nice Golden and needing a home badly.



1824 QUINCY Golden Retriever, male, 2-3 yrs old, long hair
Added 06/09/2008​


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous. Have you contacted any of the rescues in Ohio about him?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.rosscountyhumanesociety.org/dog.htm

He's beautiful, I'm sure he will go quickly. There are a couple other black long coated retrievers there too.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> He is gorgeous. Have you contacted any of the rescues in Ohio about him?


Nope not yet, just pulled him up on the website. They must of just added him, I checked last night and he was not on there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidi*

Heidi:

What shelter and what city and state is he in?

Do you have a link???

Beautiful Boy!!

Email all of the Ohio Golden Rescues except
slc4 (she will be unable to answer for 10 days)
Here is link to the rescues:
http://www.absolutelygolden.com/rescue.htm


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Heidi:
> 
> What shelter and what city and state is he in?
> 
> ...


He is in Chillicothe, Ohio

http://www.rosscountyhumanesociety.org/


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Heidi:
> 
> What shelter and what city and state is he in?
> 
> ...


I e-mailed them have not heard anything yet.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Surely someone will adopt him. He is beautiful.
God ,doesn't it kill you to look at all those dear faces? I can't stand it. I believe God is really appalled at us for how we treat animals. It makes me so sick.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

He is still listed on the website. Any contact from OH rescues??


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Nothing here


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Boy*

Poor Boy!!!

Did you post the link to the shelter.
Did you Email all of the GR Rescues in Ohio
and did you try Almost Heaven in WV?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is Quincy and Pals-What Gorgeous Dogs!!*

Here are Quincy and several other long haired dogs, possibly Flat Coated Retriever Mixes, Chow Mixes and Husky Mix.
and THERE ARE MANY MORE BEAUTIES HERE!!

http://www.rosscountyhumanesociety.org/dog.htm

*TRY EMLG. ALMOST HEAVEN GOLD. RET. RESCUES IN DELRAY, WV!!*


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I just called about Quincy - he was picked up by his owner.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Balireli*

Blaireli:

Thanks for checking on Quincy and I'm Happy for Him.

Hope the others are lucky, too!!!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

YAY Quincy is safe!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> I just called about Quincy - he was picked up by his owner.


Thanks, so glad, I never did hear back from any I e-mailed. 
Well that counts now he's safe.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah! I was seriously thinking of making the three hour trip first thing in the morning! Sooo glad he is safe!!!  There are some sweeties there!


----------

